# Oldest overhead powerlines in your country



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

In Germany there are still many powerlines in service, which are hung up on pylons built before World War II and these lines are still in very well condition!
The most famous of these lines is the 220kV-powerline from Brauweiler near Cologne to Bludenz in Austria. It is mounted on very characteristic pylons, called type "C1", type "C2" and "C3". However type "C2" and "C3" look the same and differ only in maximum ice load.
The "C1"-type is used for the powerline Bad Neuenahr-Koblenz-Frankfurt-Mannheim-Ludwigsburg, while the "C2"-types are used for the sections Bad-Neuenahr-Brauweiler, Ludwigsburg-Herbertingen, Herbertingen-Bludenz and Herbertingen-Waldshut.
On latter sections since 1964 one circuit is run with 380kV.
The "C1" types were built in 1926 and the "C2/C3"-types in 1929.
Most of these pylons still exist!









C1-pylon









C3-pylon

Very remarkable are the 118.8 metre high pylons of the Rhine crossing at Duisburg-Rheinhausen, built in 1926 and still in use! ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0016200 )









Pylon of the Rhine crossing at Duisburg-Rheinhausen

What old pylons are in your country? Are there many pylons of similiar age in the USA?


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I can remember ever since I was a kid powerlines fascinated me and I'd draw them. No one ever seems to pay attention to powerlines but I'm still out of the loop on what types there are and things like that. Is there a good website where I can brush up on powerline information? 

I've always wondered why there are so many different types of powerline designs.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

I can recommand you 
http://www.magnificentviews.tk/
http://en.structurae.de/structures/ftype/index.cfm?id=2018

For technical details ask best the company to which the line belongs!

In fact, we should draw more attention in this forum toward powerlines, radio towers, water towers and similiar objects of our infrastructure, because among these there are many interesting objects.
And they are frequently so situated that they can be easilily photographed!


----------



## Phenomenal Fullerton (Aug 22, 2005)

Are you guys for real?!!!!!!!!!!


----------

